# Help me light my 55gal planted tank



## braindoc77 (May 30, 2011)

So I've just recently rebooted my 55gal as a planted tank after my SA Cichlid tank got wiped out by an insufficient quarantine period.  I've got several echinodorus, some crypts, bacopa caroliniana, vallisneria spiralis, some anubias, and some java fern. I swapped out the generic Aqueon hoods it came with for glass tops, but am still using the fluorescent fixtures from the hoods on top of the glass while I figure out what to light it with.

I was thinking about going with a 48" dual-bulb T5 rig that would stand a little up off the tank, was wondering what folks think of the ones out there or if there are other recommendations in terms of lighting set-up


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

Im in the same boat except i was checking out the marineland LED light fixtures and i was wondering how well those work w/ live plants as well... i know this is another persons post but i felt this one was kinda in the same park as me.... so any tips on light fixtures that would work??*pc


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a 30" dual bulb T5 HO over my 29.I see growth daily on my microswords and the rotalla is showing new leaves too.My fixture is the Nova extreme,and sits a little above the tank with the legs.Just be sure to watch for algae in the plants.If you see any,reduce the time the light is on.Mine is on 12 hours a day.So far,everything is great.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning brain... I use the standard 6500 K, T8s in my 55 G tanks. These tubes are just a few dollars at the local hardware store and will provide sufficient lighting for low light plants.

If you stick with low lighting, then you'll need to dose a good liquid fert. I like to change ferts every few months to give my plants a variety. I currently use two brands: Yamato Green and Laguna. Both have a good plant nutrient base.

B


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

double strip t-5 is the prolly your best bet.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not T5HO...may be a little too much.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah forgot to add,the reason I can use the HO is because I am planted pretty well,and have CO2 and dose ferts on a daily basis.Its alot of work but I am willing to do it,because its so nice to look at and the fish seem to enjoy it alot too.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

BBradbury said:


> Good morning brain... I use the standard 6500 K, T8s in my 55 G tanks. These tubes are just a few dollars at the local hardware store and will provide sufficient lighting for low light plants.
> 
> If you stick with low lighting, then you'll need to dose a good liquid fert. I like to change ferts every few months to give my plants a variety. I currently use two brands: Yamato Green and Laguna. Both have a good plant nutrient base.
> 
> B


+1

any 4' planted tank to me almost screams out "utility fixtures".

On a 55g for instance you can put 2 2 tube t-8 (32 wat) utility shop light fixtures over the tank. That will give 128w of 6500k lights for around $30 or so. I am unaware of any plants than cannot thrive with 2.5 watts/gallon. If anything you may have to limit duration to discourage algae/cyano.

Still just my .02


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> +1
> 
> any 4' planted tank to me almost screams out "utility fixtures".
> 
> ...


Hello bob. My tank lighting is strictly based on what comes with the tank. I don't go in for the crafty, hangy down, creativity thing. The lighting is extremely inexpensive. I use one tube per tank and the bulbs are at most 6 to 8 dollars at Lowe's. On a good day you can get a 3 pack of 48" tubes for 10 bucks. My focus is only on plants that will grow with less than a watt per gallon tank size and there's a long list of them.

B


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

BBradbury said:


> Hello bob. My tank lighting is strictly based on what comes with the tank. I don't go in for the crafty, hangy down, creativity thing. The lighting is extremely inexpensive. I use one tube per tank and the bulbs are at most 6 to 8 dollars at Lowe's. On a good day you can get a 3 pack of 48" tubes for 10 bucks. My focus is only on plants that will grow with less than a watt per gallon tank size and there's a long list of them.
> 
> B


Understand.

They are ugly.

All I did was just lay them on the tank with some "egg crate" to prevent fish from jumping out. I did have to use short lengths of 2x4's to prop them up off the tank top.

So that was ugly. the tank is now on the back porch with no lights. It receives a few hours of morning sunlight.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Yeah forgot to add,the reason I can use the HO is because I am planted pretty well,and have CO2 and dose ferts on a daily basis.Its alot of work but I am willing to do it,because its so nice to look at and the fish seem to enjoy it alot too.


Yours are only 24W T5HO bulbs. T5HO bulbs for 48" tanks are 54W.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Depending on the route you want to go here, and there are obviously a few, I have heard a lot of people talk about how they have been able to grow nearly any plant just from a single T5HO bulb fixture. 2-T5HO bulbs on that tank is going to push you into more trouble than you want, I think. You can step down from T5HO power and maybe get a CFL fixture of some type. 

I just ordered a 2-bulb 48" T5HO fixture for my 75g and it will be more than enough. The Coralife 260W CFL fixture will go up for sale after, but not sure if that is the right light for your tank or not.


----------



## braindoc77 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, all, good food for thought. My wife and I have agreed on a one-month moratorium on aquarium spending (I will freely admit to getting a little bit carried away, occasionally), but I think a 48" T5 dual-bulb (non-HO) will be our next purchase.


----------

